
Defense Distributed and DefCad Seized - jordanbaucke
http://www.defcad.org/
======
jordanbaucke
Not sure if this is real? Or just an april fools joke? Not much on the net
about it (yet), twitter seems pretty quiet as well.

So I'm still not sure.

<http://www.defcad.com/> is still accessible - though it strikes me this was
the least visible of the sites and maybe registered to another entity.

~~~
revelation
Looking at the source, this does seem like a hoax. Look at the source of
<http://www.maxhardcore.com> (SFW, but you might not be able to explain the
logs); it's much more like what we would expect from our government:

 _< meta name=Generator content="Microsoft Word 11">_

 _< o:Author>lamn</o:Author>_

 _< o:LastAuthor>itmadmin</o:LastAuthor>_

~~~
Maxious
More obviously, maxhardcore's name servers are all usdoj.gov while defcad's
are not.

------
dthunt
I'm very curious about the items listed at the bottom of the page - 18 USC 506
deals with forgeries of badges and seals and stuff of government departments.

Are they alleging the site was used to make fake badges?

~~~
jordanbaucke
They're probably referring to the serialization of certain gun parts.

------
hgfdewq
live chat about it in real time <http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=defcad>

------
davimack
Looks like the domain is fine. If this was intended as a joke, it lacked any
humor whatsoever.

